# libreoffice, gftp, wireshark - text disappearing



## eee2015 (Nov 15, 2015)

In FreeBSD 10.2, with X driver nv(4) I have these problems:

editors/libreoffice: all interface text (except the document text) disappears, and is repainted when the program  window is moved. All controls and text are erased when mouse is over the element.
ftp/gftp: the text in the scrolled directory/file list disappears when a file/folder is selected, then is repainted when scrolling the directory/file list.
net/wireshark: all text in the hex view disappears when scrolling.
What could be the cause?
I tried to change the gtk theme (gtk2), Libreoffice look is changed, but no other effect.


----------



## tetragir (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi,
could you please post what graphics card you use?
My first guess would be a graphics driver problem. Try to install the official NVidia driver and see, what happens.


----------

